# Swell Reptiles discount code



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

Any body know if the swell reptiles internet discount code has changed ???

tried to order using RFUK13, but code doesnt work with any items i have tried to purchase ?

or have they now discontinued RFUK discount, in which case anyone know any other online sellers with discount codes ??


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm betting the 13 stands for 2013..and it might be easy to work out what this years code might be

(just a guess...i duno...)


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

yes i thought that. RFUK14 doesnt work either


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

cubone14 said:


> yes i thought that. RFUK14 doesnt work either


its 2015 :whistling2:


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

it worked last week, I think you need to spend over £30.00


----------



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

*Swell code*

Try chamlovers14 it worked for me 10 minutes ago :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

Many thanks for your support, and for your query.
With regard to the recent restrictions with the RFUK13 code we have over the last few months reduced prices on many lines, or have maintained our everyday low price on others despite trade price increases, which unfortunately precludes the use of member group voucher codes on a very small number of product ranges. We have of course tried to maintain both low prices and code use, but the impact on price has now become sufficiently severe on a very few lines, perhaps less than 5% of our more than 2000 products, that we have had no choice but to impose the restrictions mentioned.
I can, I’m afraid, only offer our fullest apologies for this alteration to our cost structure, and would like to take the opportunity to reassure you that the vast majority of products remain unaffected by the change, allowing otherwise normal use of the code.
I would be more than happy to personally answer any queries you might have in this regard, and would ask that you do not hesitate to telephone me on 0161 351 4700, should the need arise.


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

most items work with discount code, a few items don't but they are normally priced competitively anyway, the live food isn't.

But the service is always good from Swell.


----------

